# Applet notinited



## TaunTer (28. Feb 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

bin neu hier und nicht unbedingt ein java-freak 

ich möchte einfach nur ein java-applet auf meinen webserver packen. 
nachdem ich es lokal, also auf dem pc getestet habe und es auch funktioniert, habe ich es auf meinen server hochgeladen. nur leider kommt dann da die fehlermeldung "notinited"

gibt es dazu vielleicht eine lösung ?


----------



## Christiane (28. Feb 2004)

Was sagt denn die Java-Konsole des Browsers ?


----------



## TaunTer (28. Feb 2004)

ich hoffe das ist das richtige 

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM)

	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkExit(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Runtime.exit(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.System.exit(Unknown Source)

	at andyhot.chess.pgnview.PgnView.init(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Roar (28. Feb 2004)

dein applet versuch irgendwas zu machen was es nicht machen darf  sieht so aus als ob es versucht die vm zu schließen. ist im quell ein System.exit(1); ? ich denke mal, dass ein applet das nicht darf.


----------



## Christiane (28. Feb 2004)

Stichwort: java.policy

Dein Applet hat ein Rechte-Problem


----------



## TaunTer (28. Feb 2004)

also es handelt sich um einen pgn-viewer (schach ) von Andreas Andreou.

und was der genau in seinem quellcode drinstehen hat weiss ich nicht. ich weiss nur dass es bei anderen seiten auch funktioniert.


----------



## TaunTer (28. Feb 2004)

rechteproblem?

ich habe alle rechte auf chmod 777 gesetzt ... das war das erste was ich gemacht habe nachdem ich gesehen habe das es nicht funktionert ...


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2004)

habs gefunden  danke trotzdem für die mühen


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (12. Nov 2006)

könntest du dann nochmal für andere user sagen, was es war?!?!


----------

